# Fat trimmings causing health issues?



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi, I have be hearing about giving your dog fat trimmings causing pancreatitis, and I'm very confused because dont dogs get fat trimmings in the wild, or is this issue only cooked fat trimmings. I'm a little concerned because I'm gonna feed Tuco raw diet 


Tuco my new little puppy born October 2, 2012


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

What are you talking about? Slaps of fat?
I can't help you on the raw feeding subject. I don't feed raw and never will.

I am sure that if I gave my dogs a slap of fat of any type, whether cooked or not, they would definitely get an upset stomach and some dogs can get pancreatitis from different foods they are not used to, rich foods.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Pancreatitis happens when a dog gets too much fat. What makes "too much," though is based partly on the amount given, partly on the dog's personal biology, and partly on what the dog is used to. If you feed a certain amount of fat for a long time and then suddenly increase it, the pancreas gets "stressed" trying to deal with it, which makes pancreatitis more likely.

In general, dogs can eat the fatty parts of meat just fine. A dog who is transitioned properly to raw would be used to the standard amount of fat in whatever his owner feeds. You're more likely to run into trouble when you feed a dog a certain amount of fat for a long time and then spike it by giving him a huge amount of fat at once.

I don't feed raw and probably wouldn't ever do so, but raw diets don't carry a particularly high risk of pancreatitis, though most typical raw formulations seem to be higher in fat than most kibbles.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Okay thanks for the answers, we get a lot of scraps from the butcher and they do contain fat and bone trimmings


Tuco my new little puppy born October 2, 2012


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I feed a raw diet and have for over 12 years... and my dogs don't get fat trimmings as part of the raw diet... they do get some fat as part of the meats they get but I do feed leaner meats. I only have one dog that every got pancreatitis and he was already susceptible due to a medication that he was on for his epilepsy and he almost died from the pancreatitis and a subsequent medical error made on the part of the emergency clinic. Remember that feeding a raw diet is not just feeding scrap meat to your dog, it is important to learn how to properly feed. There is a whole section here on feeding raw and how to feed raw appropriately


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

The scraps are a very small percentage, I'd say about 20%


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

